# Surveillance video shows police officer push man to the ground



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

One: he fell (legit) Two: don't be a asshole And Three: don't play that card....






A local Muslim civil rights and advocacy organization is calling for action after they said surveillance video captured a police officer pushing a Muslim man to the ground.

CAIR-Missouri, a Muslim civil advocacy group, released surveillance video that reportedly showed an encounter with Mohammad Wishah and a police officer in July of 2018, during which Wishah was knocked to the ground.

Wishah is seen being grabbed by his jacket and escorted to his car nearby by an officer. CAIR-Missouri says the officer was from the Country Club Hills Police Department.

It is unknown what led up to the incident.

The organization held a press conference Wednesday calling on St. Louis County Prosecutor Wesley Bell to send the case against Wishah to a grand jury at the St. Louis County Justice Center.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow that video gives almost no context whatsoever


----------

